# Can anyone send me a 5/3/1 program ? i can't find the truly one



## NoobonTren (Feb 21, 2022)

please help


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2022)

Do you not have a Google machine? 🤔


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 21, 2022)

NoobonTren said:


> please help


Just buy the 531 Forever Ebook. It’s like $25.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 21, 2022)

I'd recommend getting the 531 forever book. Its not an expensive book, has more information on the program than you will find via google, and you'll be supporting the creator of the program.

The forever has a bunch of 531 programs, enough to keep you busy for a loooong time.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 21, 2022)

Buy the book, don't take money away from the creator of it


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

People buy drugs but won’t spend $40 towards training.









						5/3/1 Forever - Paperback
					

Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 Forever is all about programming your total training. This book will guide you from improving mobility all the way up to your main lifts, supplemental, assistance work, conditioning and recovery with each part broken down and addressed in a simple, easy to implement manner.



					www.jimwendler.com


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

So basically what I found in the matter of 1 min. Is this is a basic overview of the book. 
I bought the e book years ago. It was a good read and had some good pointer in it. 
As long as you have the basics of the program that’s all you need. 
The extras he gives are the assistance exersices and probably some of them are with equipment some do not have access too.
So if you do some
Reaserchi g on assistance work and what works well with big movements then you have the game beat… here is the link. 









						Jim Wendler’s 5/3/1 Program | The Ultimate Guide!
					

Are you curious about Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 program? Jim Wendler is one of the most popular strength coaches in the world. He is famous for training with Louie Simmons at the Westside Barbell powerlifting club,




					revolutionaryprogramdesign.com


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

Also I did the program years ago.
It is slow moving and be prepared to suffer a few Slight sprains and other awesome effects of training like this..

Remember these guys eat for there training and rest for there training.
Don’t do more. More is not better with this program.
And keep the assurance work exercise basic. Don’t try and get to fancy..
If you don’t eat you will prob lose weight.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Also I did the program years ago.
> It is slow moving and be prepared to suffer a few Slight sprains and other awesome effects of training like this..
> 
> Remember these guys eat for there training and rest for there training.
> ...


That’s what I found. I know that it’s not a powerlifting program per se, but once you start adding in FSL work, joker sets etc. it will kick the shit out of you if you try to do too much.

I switched the deadlifts on the 2nd leg day (BBB template) to RDLs when I ran it. Even at 60% 10 x 5 deadlifts are a shit-kicker.

I also swapped the 10 x 5 OHP for incline presses.  My biggest complain about the core program is that my bench stalled out when running it without modifications.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s what I found. I know that it’s not a powerlifting program per se, but once you start adding in FSL work, joker sets etc. it will kick the shit out of you if you try to do too much.
> 
> I switched the deadlifts on the 2nd leg day (BBB template) to RDLs when I ran it. Even at 60% 10 x 5 deadlifts are a shit-kicker.
> 
> I also swapped the 10 x 5 OHP for incline presses.  My biggest complain about the core program is that my bench stalled out when running it without modifications.





Test_subject said:


> That’s what I found. I know that it’s not a powerlifting program per se, but once you start adding in FSL work, joker sets etc. it will kick the shit out of you if you try to do too much.
> 
> I switched the deadlifts on the 2nd leg day (BBB template) to RDLs when I ran it. Even at 60% 10 x 5 deadlifts are a shit-kicker.
> 
> I also swapped the 10 x 5 OHP for incline presses.  My biggest complain about the core program is that my bench stalled out when running it without modifications.


It most certainly is a pl program…
And please clarify for me.. I am a old head in this life so maybe this is new..
WTF IS A Joker Set😂😂😂😂😂please tell me..


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> It most certainly is a pl program…
> And please clarify for me.. I am a old head in this life so maybe this is new..
> WTF IS A Joker Set😂😂😂😂😂please tell me..


Here’s what I found. 

“Joker Sets work like this. After hitting your PR set, your “last set,” increase your load by 5% to 10% from your last set and perform 5 reps, 3 reps, or 1 rep based on the week you are on. Keep increasing your load by 5% to 10% until your body says, “No More!” Once you can’t hit the required reps, you can make 10% jumps using singles. All based on how you feel.”


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s what I found.
> 
> “Joker Sets work like this. After hitting your PR set, your “last set,” increase your load by 5% to 10% from your last set and perform 5 reps, 3 reps, or 1 rep based on the week you are on. Keep increasing your load by 5% to 10% until your body says, “No More!” Once you can’t hit the required reps, you can make 10% jumps using singles. All based on how you feel.”


Does this make sense to you.?
No serious.
If I had a pl session were I hit a pr
This would be almost be max weight if not max weight. 
How in the world would you be able to add 5% to that or ten%.
I mean it’s been a long while since I looked at the program but this would be hard to do..
Sounds like a injury waiting to happen.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Does this make sense to you.?
> No serious.
> If I had a pl session were I hit a pr
> This would be almost be max weight if not max weight.
> ...


It’s been an extremely long time since I looked at 531 but don’t you only hit failure like once a month? 
I’d have to actually do some reading before I was able to give an answer.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s been an extremely long time since I looked at 531 but don’t you only hit failure like once a month?
> I’d have to actually do some reading before I was able to give an answer.


Yes . If I remember correctly. Every week is a percentage of your max.
Before you start the program they say you should take a week and figure out all your maxs.
Then figure out percentages for the week you are on.
Only the last week is your max week. You try and pr even if it’s 5 or 10 lbs past your old max.
Then I belive there is a deload week with just some light assistance work or a total week off.
That’s why with alot of guys they will never do programs like this correctly. 
Fn Joker sets😂 in fact most will never train Correctly.
They will never do a movement correctly.
I have shown many people in the gym how to change it up to make the exercise work for them.
Some are receptive to it some Are not.
I mean I am 265 lbs right now. when I am doing tricep pd with 30lbs and some guy on the other side and doing the same exercise or attempting to with 60lb and barley making it thru the movement with full range. They should sit back and ask themselves what is wrong with the picture.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Yes . If I remember correctly. Every week is a percentage of your max.
> Before you start the program they say you should take a week and figure out all your maxs.
> Then figure out percentages for the week you are on.
> Only the last week is your max week. You try and pr even if it’s 5 or 10 lbs past your old max.
> ...


I love that shit, when I am curling with 30's and have bigger arms than the peeps using 50's


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I love that shit, when I am curling with 30's and have bigger arms than the peeps using 50's


Isn’t it great… 
No different then the leg press.. guys load it right up and go down about a 1/4 of the way. Bust out 10 reps and they think they are working.

I put 3 plates on and go as deep as possible and bang out 5-6 sets of 60 or more…
A few weeks back I did a set with 3 plates for 100reps.. 
my knees are not what they use to be so I concentrate on the movement and the contraction.
Don’t get me wrong I still Load it up.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Does this make sense to you.?
> No serious.
> If I had a pl session were I hit a pr
> This would be almost be max weight if not max weight.
> ...


You add 5-10 lbs to the joker sets, not 5-10%. You basically go up until you don’t hit your reps for the week. 

You only do them if you hit all of your rep goals for the day.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 21, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I love that shit, when I am curling with 30's and have bigger arms than the peeps using 50's


99% of the people doing 50s turn it into a back and shoulder exercise — it’s funny shit.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You add 5-10 lbs to the joker sets, not 5-10%. You basically go up until you don’t hit your reps for the week.
> 
> You only do them if you hit all of your rep goals for the day.


That’s what I pulled from a website. I’ve got the book somewhere but it’s stashed in some boxes and I’m too lazy to dig it out.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You add 5-10 lbs to the joker sets, not 5-10%. You basically go up until you don’t hit your reps for the week.
> 
> You only do them if you hit all of your rep goals for the day.


Still does not make sense. If inhit
My goal for the day I’m gonna be spent if the effort was put into the workout.
But go ahead bro you do you. I am not judging. Just trying to make sense of it.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

I remember when I ran it years ago I just used the last set on each main movement and did amrap. 
To me I thought it seemed like a bunch of warm up sets for 2 weeks with the base program and starts you out too light on percentages to really make progress. 
I also did dc style rest pause for accessory work


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Still does not make sense. If inhit
> My goal for the day I’m gonna be spent if the effort was put into the workout.
> But go ahead bro you do you. I am not judging. Just trying to make sense of it.


I don’t run 531. I’m just telling you how the program goes.

I don’t care for the slow progression or AMRAP work.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 23, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Isn’t it great…
> No different then the leg press.. guys load it right up and go down about a 1/4 of the way. Bust out 10 reps and they think they are working.
> 
> I put 3 plates on and go as deep as possible and bang out 5-6 sets of 60 or more…
> ...


smart


----------

